# How to tweak the new Firefox 57 Quantum browser to suit your



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Mozilla's new Firefox 57 Quantum browser has been well received, with TechRepublic claiming that it "could take Chrome's position as the king of browsers". If you are thinking of trying it, here are some tips on setting it up. Indeed, Firefox has changed so much has that current users may also learn a few things.


Here


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

Thanks.... :up:


----------

